# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل واسه کنکور 94 همون 25% هستش و تغییر نمیکنه

## amir_taraneh25

همین الان شبکه خبر اعلام کرد رییس اموزش و پرورش گفته تاثیر معدل واسه کنکور 94 همون 25 در 100 هستش و تغییر نمیکنهههههههههههههههههههه  هه

----------


## ammir

اقا دمت گرررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررمممممممممممممممم  مممممم 

امیدوارمممممممممممممممممم  م

----------


## amir_taraneh25

> اقا دمت گرررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررمممممممممممممممم  مممممم 
> 
> امیدوارمممممممممممممممممم  م


خداییی شادموننن کردا

----------


## اريا

منم خيلي خوشحال شدم،درسته نمره كاملو دارم ولي بدين شكل حق كسي كه بخودش اومده و زحمت مي كشه تا رتبه بياره خورده ميشد.

----------


## DR Matrix

نمرات دانش آموزان داوطلب درپایه سوم متوسطه ازسال آینده، 25 درصد در رتبه کنکور سراسری تاثیر دارد .

معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش وپرورش درگفتگو با خبرنگارواحد خبردریاسوج گفت: :از سال آینده نمرات دانش آموزان در این پایه،تأثیر25 درصدی درکنکور سراسری دارد وباید دانش آموزان داوطلب به این مهم توجه کنند.

علی زرافشان با اشاره به اینکه این درصد در سال گذشته در صورت تأثیر مثبت اعمال می شد گفت: این مسئله ازکنکور سال آینده درصورت تأثیر مثبت یا منفی اجرا می شود.

وی گفت: تصمیم گیری درمورد تأثیر نمرات دروس دیگر پایه های تحصیلی بر اساس قانون اجرای حذف کنکور اجرا و در صورت تصویب شورا اعلام خواهد شد.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

نمرات دانش آموزان داوطلب درپایه سوم متوسطه ازسال آینده، 25 درصد در رتبه کنکور سراسری تاثیر دارد .

معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش وپرورش درگفتگو با خبرنگارواحد خبردریاسوج گفت: :از سال آینده نمرات دانش آموزان در این پایه،تأثیر25 درصدی درکنکور سراسری دارد وباید دانش آموزان داوطلب به این مهم توجه کنند.

علی زرافشان با اشاره به اینکه این درصد در سال گذشته در صورت تأثیر مثبت اعمال می شد گفت: این مسئله ازکنکور سال آینده درصورت تأثیر مثبت یا منفی اجرا می شود.

وی گفت: تصمیم گیری درمورد تأثیر نمرات دروس دیگر پایه های تحصیلی بر اساس قانون اجرای حذف کنکور اجرا و در صورت تصویب شورا اعلام خواهد شد.

----------


## roshana

چی؟هان؟ راسته؟؟؟ منبعش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Martin Scorsese

پارسال این موقع میگفتن مثبته
تا روز کنکور امکان داره بزنن زیرش زیاد امیدوار نباشین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Artemis..

خداکنه کنکور95 هم همینطور باشه... :Yahoo (48):

----------


## hamid3014

yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss :Y (748):

----------


## mkh-ana

چه خوب شد میخاستم معدلم پایین بود....

میخام تو کنکور 94 عشقی شرکت کنم.(((من دانشجوی برق دانشگاه تهرانم!!))

----------


## shervin13

خب امسالم همین بود چند هزار تا بالا بایین کرد دیگه ... بکنن 50 درصد ولی مثبت ..

----------


## nafise74

> خب امسالم همین بود چند هزار تا بالا بایین کرد دیگه ... بکنن 50 درصد ولی مثبت ..


ههه این کار هیچ وقت شدنی نیس!! اگه هم بکنن 50 درصد مطمعنن تاثیر منفی داره که خیلیااااااا دانشگاه قبول نمیشن و میرن ازاد متاسفانه!!

----------


## mkh-ana

کلن مسولین به فکر اذیت کردن داوطلبان هستن و دوس ندارن کسی راحت قبول بشه!!!((کنکورو مثل یه سد برای رسیدن به دانشگاه کردن))

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوست عزيز منبع بذار. اين که گفته سال پيش مثبت بود. فک کنم اين خبر مال سال پيش باشه.

----------


## sheida_

شادمون کردی...
الهی خیر از جوونیت ببینی... :Yahoo (5):

----------


## doctor Z

الان این واقعا خوشحالی داره شایعه درست کردن که میخواد تاثیر بیشتر بشه بعد اعلام کردن همونه مردمم خوشحال باقی می مونن همین 25 درصد سال 93 اشک خیلی هارو دراورد شما 94 ری ها یه فکری بکنید

----------


## omiid

دوستان یه سوال داشتم نمره های نهایی هر درس جدا حساب میشه؟ بزارید با مثال سوالمو بگم منی که ادبیات 19 ست و فیزیکم 13 ست این نمره ی 19 ادبیات درصد ادبیاتم میاره بالا ؟ برعکس فیزیک که درصدمو میاره پایین 
یا ملاک همون معدل کل نهایی  هست ؟

----------


## SonaMi

عزیزم اینجا ایرانه .... زیاد دلتو به حرفای مسئولین خوش نکن ! 

نمیخوام نا امید کنم! 

اما آمادگی اینو داشته باش اگه زیاد کردن .... سال پیش بعد از گفتن تاثیر قطعی یه سری کلا رفتن تو آمپاس 

صمیمانه آرزوی موفقیت واسه دوستای عزیز کنکوری 94 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Defne

> دوستان یه سوال داشتم نمره های نهایی هر درس جدا حساب میشه؟ بزارید با مثال سوالمو بگم منی که ادبیات 19 ست و فیزیکم 13 ست این نمره ی 19 ادبیات درصد ادبیاتم میاره بالا ؟ برعکس فیزیک که درصدمو میاره پایین 
> یا ملاک همون معدل کل نهایی  هست ؟


هردرس جدا حساب میشه همونجور که خودت گفتی...درسایی که نمرت کمه خیلی روش کار کن

والا قصدناامید کردن ِ کسی رو ندارم ولی کنکوری ها بخونید سخت بخونید کنکور از اون حالت نرمال که با متوسط50..60میتونستین برین دانشگاه خوب رشته خوب-مخصوصا واسه تجربیا- دراومده خیلی بخونید خیلی..وقتو هدر ندید بخونید:yahoo (19):

----------


## Defne

واینم بگم -قصدناامیدی ندارم- :Yahoo (21):  ولی تاثیر معدل شاید بیشتر شه هرلحظه ممکنه خبر جدید بشه وواقعنم اعمال میکنن..پارسال همه گفتن نه بابا این خبرا نیست بازم مثبته.. ولی درواقع وضع بدتر ازون چیزی شد که همه میگفتن :Yahoo (21):  تااعلام نتایج صدجور فیلم وسیانس اومد بالا واسه معدل هر بارم فاجعه...94هم.....بچه ها -کنکوری ها وقتو هدر ندید معدل پایین-بهتره بگیم درسایی که نمره کم گرفتین- میشه جبران کرد باید خوند خیلی خیلی:yahoo (19):

----------


## pure_love

بابا یکم رو به دنیا بیایین!پیشرفت کنید
باید کنکور 100 درصد معدل شه 
آخه  این کجای انصافه تو 4 ساعت بخوایی این همه تست جواب بدی و آیندت هم با این  چهارساعت رقم بخوره!من خیلیا میشناسم توانایی تست زدن ندارن تو کنکور  ضعیفن ولی خیلی از کسایی که تو کنکور قبول میشن درس خون ترن و بیشتر بلدن.
کنکور  یه آزمون مسخرست ، 100% باید برداشته بشه و معدل های کتبی دوره های  دبیرستان ملاک برای ورود به دانشگاه بشه!اونجاست که فرق بین یکی که بلده و  کسی که بلد نیست واقعا معلوم میشه!و تراز دانش آموزان اونجا معمول میشه!
اصلا ممکنه یکی تو یک سال کامل بخونه یهو موقع کنکور سرما بخوره یا مریض شه اونوقت چی میشه؟این انصافه؟
ببینید چقدر سازمان ها از کنکور پول درمیارن(کنکور آسان است ، قلم چی ، سنجش ، گزینه 2 ، گاج و..........)
کجای دنیا اینجوریه؟نه خدایی این همه دنیا دارن پیشرفت میکنن کجا مث ایران تو 4 ساعت مهندس مملکت انتخاب میکنن!
دوستان عزیزم یکم دیدتون بازتر کنید بزارید یکم رو به جلو بریم نه درجا بزنیم
ببخشید زیاده روی کردم!

----------


## Alfredo

*قصد نا امید کردن ندارم ولیبهتره با چشم باز حرکت کنیم
 خبر رو خوب بخونین..ایشون نگفتن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی 25٪ باقی می مونه..گفتن تاثیر سال سوم 25٪ باقی می مونه نه سوابق تحصیلی
با توجه به این لینک*
افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 94
*یعنی حرف دکتر هروی رئیس کمیسیون آموزش عالی مجلس در سال 94 علاوه بر نمره های سوم ...نمره های دوم نیز تاثیر میزاره. در واقع 25٪ نمره سوم + مقداری نمره دوم 
در ضمن..همه چی بستگی به جلسه ی کمسیون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو داره که آذر برگذار میشه*

----------


## Faster

خدا کنه سر نمره های دوم  بچه های سال 88 رو درگیر این ماجراهای کثیف نکنن:yahoo (4):

----------


## محمدرضا 95

سال دوم نمیتونه باشه چون امتحاناتش نهایی نبود حتی واسه کنکور 95 همچین چیزی نخواهد بود 

ولی خدا کنه تا 95 همینجوری 25% باقی بمونه ااااااآمینننننننن

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> *قصد نا امید کردن ندارم ولیبهتره با چشم باز حرکت کنیم
>  خبر رو خوب بخونین..ایشون نگفتن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی 25٪ باقی می مونه..گفتن تاثیر سال سوم 25٪ باقی می مونه نه سوابق تحصیلی
> با توجه به این لینک*
> افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 94
> *یعنی حرف دکتر هروی رئیس کمیسیون آموزش عالی مجلس در سال 94 علاوه بر نمره های سوم ...نمره های دوم نیز تاثیر میزاره. در واقع 25٪ نمره سوم + مقداری نمره دوم 
> در ضمن..همه چی بستگی به جلسه ی کمسیون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو داره که آذر برگذار میشه*


ماکه دوممون نهایی و استندارد نبود چجوری مخان حساب کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
ینی مملکت ایقد بی حساب کتابه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alfredo

> ماکه دوممون نهایی و استندارد نبود چجوری مخان حساب کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ینی مملکت ایقد بی حساب کتابه؟


*نمی دونم..اینا کی به حرف ملت گوش دادن این دومیش باشه؟ فعلا این حرف رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلسه..باید دید شورا تو آذر چه تصمیمی میگیره.همه چی اون موقع معلوم میشه.اون موقع هم برای کسایی که می خوان بمونن یا برن دیره*

----------


## Omid reza

> بابا یکم رو به دنیا بیایین!پیشرفت کنید
> باید کنکور 100 درصد معدل شه 
> آخه  این کجای انصافه تو 4 ساعت بخوایی این همه تست جواب بدی و آیندت هم با این  چهارساعت رقم بخوره!من خیلیا میشناسم توانایی تست زدن ندارن تو کنکور  ضعیفن ولی خیلی از کسایی که تو کنکور قبول میشن درس خون ترن و بیشتر بلدن.
> کنکور  یه آزمون مسخرست ، 100% باید برداشته بشه و معدل های کتبی دوره های  دبیرستان ملاک برای ورود به دانشگاه بشه!اونجاست که فرق بین یکی که بلده و  کسی که بلد نیست واقعا معلوم میشه!و تراز دانش آموزان اونجا معمول میشه!
> اصلا ممکنه یکی تو یک سال کامل بخونه یهو موقع کنکور سرما بخوره یا مریض شه اونوقت چی میشه؟این انصافه؟
> ببینید چقدر سازمان ها از کنکور پول درمیارن(کنکور آسان است ، قلم چی ، سنجش ، گزینه 2 ، گاج و..........)
> کجای دنیا اینجوریه؟نه خدایی این همه دنیا دارن پیشرفت میکنن کجا مث ایران تو 4 ساعت مهندس مملکت انتخاب میکنن!
> دوستان عزیزم یکم دیدتون بازتر کنید بزارید یکم رو به جلو بریم نه درجا بزنیم
> ببخشید زیاده روی کردم!


هه
به نظر من تصحيح امتحانات نهايي صد برابر غير منصفانه تر از كنكوره!!!!!

----------


## محمدرضا 95

من میگم بیاین دعا کنیم شاید به همون شکل اولش برگشت خخخخخخخ

خداییش خیلی خوب بود 25% مستقیم اینجوری واقعا فرصت برابر بود ..... خدا لعنتشون کنه فقط با این کارا آدم رو از درس خوندن سرد میکنن

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> *نمی دونم..اینا کی به حرف ملت گوش دادن این دومیش باشه؟ فعلا این حرف رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلسه..باید دید شورا تو آذر چه تصمیمی میگیره.همه چی اون موقع معلوم میشه.اون موقع هم برای کسایی که می خوان بمونن یا برن دیره*


من که فک نمیکنم اصن امکانش باشه که دومو تاثیر بدن
اونوخ امتحان مدارس عادی و تیزهوشان هیچوخ در یه سطح نبودن پس یه عده ضرر مکنن :Yahoo (21): 
البته فک نکنم این استدلال سادهم بتونن بکنن مسولین :Yahoo (21): ||||||||

----------


## ehsan123dg

سلام
معلوم که نیست یه دفعه ای شب خوابیدن و صبح گفتن تاثیرش شد 50 درصد به نظر من معلوم نیست دقیقا
ما کنکوریا هم فکر می کردیم امسال مثبتهست ولی یه دفعه ای تاثیر قطیشدادن

----------


## محمدرضا 95

> بابا یکم رو به دنیا بیایین!پیشرفت کنید
> باید کنکور 100 درصد معدل شه 
> آخه  این کجای انصافه تو 4 ساعت بخوایی این همه تست جواب بدی و آیندت هم با این  چهارساعت رقم بخوره!من خیلیا میشناسم توانایی تست زدن ندارن تو کنکور  ضعیفن ولی خیلی از کسایی که تو کنکور قبول میشن درس خون ترن و بیشتر بلدن.
> کنکور  یه آزمون مسخرست ، 100% باید برداشته بشه و معدل های کتبی دوره های  دبیرستان ملاک برای ورود به دانشگاه بشه!اونجاست که فرق بین یکی که بلده و  کسی که بلد نیست واقعا معلوم میشه!و تراز دانش آموزان اونجا معمول میشه!
> اصلا ممکنه یکی تو یک سال کامل بخونه یهو موقع کنکور سرما بخوره یا مریض شه اونوقت چی میشه؟این انصافه؟
> ببینید چقدر سازمان ها از کنکور پول درمیارن(کنکور آسان است ، قلم چی ، سنجش ، گزینه 2 ، گاج و..........)
> کجای دنیا اینجوریه؟نه خدایی این همه دنیا دارن پیشرفت میکنن کجا مث ایران تو 4 ساعت مهندس مملکت انتخاب میکنن!
> دوستان عزیزم یکم دیدتون بازتر کنید بزارید یکم رو به جلو بریم نه درجا بزنیم
> ببخشید زیاده روی کردم!



همون کسی که واسه کنکور مریض میشه ممکنه شب امتحانات هم مریض بشه 

توی کشور ما در حال حاضر کنکور بهترین روش ورود به دانشگاهه حداقلش اینه که دیگه جا افتاده

درضمن تا چند سال پیش کنکور فرصتی بود برای اونایی که توی درس ضعیف هستن تا خودشونو بکشن بالا ولی الان چی ???

----------


## Faster

کنکور امسال کمرم رو شیکوند:yahoo (4):

ولی خدایی سال دیگه زیر هزار میارم

اینایی که با معدل بالا اومدن رو تو دانشگاه اذیت میکنم:yahoo (4):

ولی جدای شوخی امسال همون 25 درصده....اگه زیادش کنن داد خیلیا در میاد

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> نمرات دانش آموزان داوطلب درپایه سوم متوسطه ازسال آینده، 25 درصد در رتبه کنکور سراسری تاثیر دارد .
> 
> معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش وپرورش درگفتگو با خبرنگارواحد خبردریاسوج گفت: :از سال آینده نمرات دانش آموزان در این پایه،تأثیر25 درصدی درکنکور سراسری دارد وباید دانش آموزان داوطلب به این مهم توجه کنند.
> 
> علی زرافشان با اشاره به اینکه این درصد در سال گذشته در صورت تأثیر مثبت اعمال می شد گفت: این مسئله ازکنکور سال آینده درصورت تأثیر مثبت یا منفی اجرا می شود.
> 
> وی گفت: تصمیم گیری درمورد تأثیر نمرات دروس دیگر پایه های تحصیلی بر اساس قانون اجرای حذف کنکور اجرا و در صورت تصویب شورا اعلام خواهد شد.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> ...


این خبر ماله سال 92 هست 

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------


## امیر ارسلان

راسی یه چیزییی
تو امتحان نهایی ایقددددد تقلب میکنن کی جوابگوهه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
دو نفر پشت سر من می نشستن ایقد که تقلب کردن اگه من بودم کل دروسم 20 مشد
تازه مراقبم میدید و چیزی نمگفت 
پسره مگف اشنای بابامه :Yahoo (21): ||

----------


## Faster

:Yahoo (20): من الان مثله چی پشیمونم که چرا تقلب نکردم

----------


## محمدرضا 95

سخنان نهایی : از الان خودتون رو خسته نکنید بهمن که دفترچه ثبت نام بیاد همه میفهمین / حالا چه 25% باشه چه 100% کار از کار گذشته و شما کاری از دستتون بر نمیاد پس نتیجه میگیریم به جای اینکه به این حواشی بپردازین برین درس بخونین حداقل اون 75 درصد بقیش رو کسب کنید

----------


## امیر ارسلان

احسنت احسنتتت
منم با این دوسمون موافقم
به هرحال امتحان نهایی که گذشتتت حالا کنکور مونده بنظر من که سخت بخونیم و رو درسایی که نمره کمتر داریم دقت بیشتری بکنیم
یه سوال فقط
تاثیر نمره زمین چجوریه؟
مثلا واسه پزشکی که ضریبش 0 هس چجوری نمرشو تاثیر مدن؟؟

----------


## محمدرضا 95

خب اصلا تاثیر نمیدن دیگه ...وقتی پزشکی زمین نمیخواد کاری بهش ندارن

----------


## Defne

> خب اصلا تاثیر نمیدن دیگه ...وقتی پزشکی زمین نمیخواد کاری بهش ندارن


ببخشید اینم میگما نخوره تو ذوقتون ولی زمین هم بخونید احتمالش هست واسه زیر گروه یک هم ضریب دار بشه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ببخشید اینم میگما نخوره تو ذوقتون ولی زمین هم بخونید احتمالش هست واسه زیر گروه یک هم ضریب دار بشه


حتی ضریب دار هم نشه بالاخره تو رتبه کل تاثیر داره
در صمن لازم نیست درصد بالایی بیارین حدود 30 بزنید کافیه

----------


## Defne

> حتی ضریب دار هم نشه بالاخره تو رتبه کل تاثیر داره
> در صمن لازم نیست درصد بالایی بیارین حدود 30 بزنید کافیه


منو نگو.. نگو بخونین.. نه تورو خدا..نه.. من کنکور نهههههههههههه:yahoo (19):

واسه داوطلبین عزیز94 گفتم :Yahoo (21): 

 :Yahoo (50): 
:yahoo (19):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> منو نگو.. نگو بخونین.. نه تورو خدا..نه.. من کنکور نهههههههههههه:yahoo (19):
> 
> واسه داوطلبین عزیز94 گفتم
> 
> 
> :yahoo (19):


میدونم  :Yahoo (105): 
من با شما نبودم خو
خواستم فرمایشاتتون ( !! ) رو تکمیل کنم :yahoo (4):

----------


## Orwell

لینک خبر رو میشه بذارین ؟

قصد جسارت به استارتر عزیز رو ندارم ولی شاید ایشون اشتباهی متوجه منظور رییس اموزش پرورش شدن

----------


## Masood11

اونطور که همون اولش درباره حذف کنکور میگفتن، قرار بود سالاول 25، سال دوم 50 و همینطور ادامه پیدا کنه تا کنکور حذف بشه!!! دیگه نمیدونم والا!!

----------


## Love_Song

حالا نه خیلی معلم خوب و عالی داریم میخواند تاثیر معدلم بیشتر کنن!!! هروقت معلم عالی تو مدارس گذاشتن بعد تاثیر معدل صددرصدم کنن مهم نیست!!...

----------


## namkarbary

حالا مشاور امده میگه اینجوری عدالت کامل اجرا میشه...
اخه سیب زمینی کی تو رو مشاور کرده؟
تاثیر مثبت که خیلی بهتر بود...

----------


## Ali0095

*سلام به هررررررچی مرده

این به نفع مدل پایین ها هستش چون میگن امتحان نهایی امسال خیلی سخت بوده و نمرات پایین هستش*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من با روابط عمومی مرکز سنجش تماس گرفتم گفتم با این همه تقلب تو امتحان نهاییی بازم تاثیرش کار درستیه؟؟
میگه شما اسم حوزه و پرسنلشو  بگو :Yahoo (21): |||||||||

----------


## SNIPER

> من با روابط عمومی مرکز سنجش تماس گرفتم گفتم با این همه تقلب تو امتحان نهاییی بازم تاثیرش کار درستیه؟؟
> میگه شما اسم حوزه و پرسنلشو  بگو|||||||||


كلا شما وقتي با جايي تماس ميگيري از تقلب و ... حرف نزن به كسي هم تهمت نزن وگرنه حرفت ناديده گرفته ميشه.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> حتی ضریب دار هم نشه بالاخره تو رتبه کل تاثیر داره
> در صمن لازم نیست درصد بالایی بیارین حدود 30 بزنید کافیه


رتبه كل ربطي به قبول شدن نداره هيچ ارزشي هم نداره مگر براي رتبه هاي تك رقمي.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> حتی ضریب دار هم نشه بالاخره تو رتبه کل تاثیر داره
> در صمن لازم نیست درصد بالایی بیارین حدود 30 بزنید کافیه


رتبه كل ربطي به قبول شدن نداره هيچ ارزشي هم نداره مگر براي رتبه هاي تك رقمي. 
فكر كنم سال 90 بود كه سياوش مهران درصدهاي اختصاصيش پايين تر از رقيبش بود ولي به لطف درصد زمين شناسي تونست نفر اول كنكور بشه. 
به هر حال در قبول شدن پزشكي و دندون هيچ تاثيري نداره

----------


## بهروز 20

سلام کسی میدونه موسسه بانکداری ایران کجاست؟ شرایطش چیه؟ آیا بعد از فارغ  تحصیلی تو بانک استخدام میشیم؟ لطفا خواهشا هر چی از این رشته میدونید  بگید؟ 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سلام کسی میدونه موسسه بانکداری ایران کجاست؟ شرایطش چیه؟ آیا بعد از فارغ  تحصیلی تو بانک استخدام میشیم؟ لطفا خواهشا هر چی از این رشته میدونید  بگید؟

----------


## amirh7

اولا به نظر من که خبر خوشحال کننده ای نیست چون مهم تاثیر مثبت یا مستقیم هست نه مقدار درصد فعلا هم که تاثیر مستقیمه 
دوما این اقا کاملا چرت و پرت گفته چون طبق قانون مصوب مجلس شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو باید تشکیل جلسه بده و ضوابط ازمون سراسری را تعینین کنه مثل پارسال که تو ابان ماه تشکیل جلسه دادن و تاثیر معدل را مستقیم کردن

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> رتبه كل ربطي به قبول شدن نداره هيچ ارزشي هم نداره مگر براي رتبه هاي تك رقمي. 
> فكر كنم سال 90 بود كه سياوش مهران درصدهاي اختصاصيش پايين تر از رقيبش بود ولي به لطف درصد زمين شناسي تونست نفر اول كنكور بشه. 
> به هر حال در قبول شدن پزشكي و دندون هيچ تاثيري نداره


من گفتم تاثیر داره؟

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  ملت فاز منفی فقط میدن من سنجش رو قبول دارم در مورد تاثیر قطعی در کنکور 93 هم از قبل گفتن 2 ماه قبل از امتحانات نهایی 92! قشنگ یادمه لینکش هم هنوز هست فکر هم نمیکنم تغییر کنه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## pure_love

> بابا یکم رو به دنیا بیایین!پیشرفت کنید
> باید کنکور 100 درصد معدل شه 
> آخه  این کجای انصافه تو 4 ساعت بخوایی این همه تست جواب بدی و آیندت هم با  این  چهارساعت رقم بخوره!من خیلیا میشناسم توانایی تست زدن ندارن تو کنکور   ضعیفن ولی خیلی از کسایی که تو کنکور قبول میشن درس خون ترن و بیشتر  بلدن.
> کنکور  یه آزمون مسخرست ، 100% باید برداشته بشه و معدل های کتبی دوره های   دبیرستان ملاک برای ورود به دانشگاه بشه!اونجاست که فرق بین یکی که بلده و   کسی که بلد نیست واقعا معلوم میشه!و تراز دانش آموزان اونجا معمول میشه!
> اصلا ممکنه یکی تو یک سال کامل بخونه یهو موقع کنکور سرما بخوره یا مریض شه اونوقت چی میشه؟این انصافه؟
> ببینید چقدر سازمان ها از کنکور پول درمیارن(کنکور آسان است ، قلم چی ، سنجش ، گزینه 2 ، گاج و..........)
> کجای دنیا اینجوریه؟نه خدایی این همه دنیا دارن پیشرفت میکنن کجا مث ایران تو 4 ساعت مهندس مملکت انتخاب میکنن!
> دوستان عزیزم یکم دیدتون بازتر کنید بزارید یکم رو به جلو بریم نه درجا بزنیم
> ببخشید زیاده روی کردم!





> همون کسی که واسه کنکور مریض میشه ممکنه شب امتحانات هم مریض بشه 
> 
> توی کشور ما در حال حاضر کنکور بهترین روش ورود به دانشگاهه حداقلش اینه که دیگه جا افتاده
> 
> درضمن تا چند سال پیش کنکور فرصتی بود برای اونایی که توی درس ضعیف هستن تا خودشونو بکشن بالا ولی الان چی ???


دوست عزیز یکم با منطق حرف بزن،مریض شدن شب کنکور با امتحان نهایی خیلی فرق میکنه اون کنکوره این همه درس!این همه حجم درس،این همه استرس،این همه دغدغه بخاطر قبول نشدن،این همه استرس که فقط یبار کنکور میدی و قبول نشی هیچی و.... ولی امتحان نهایی خیلی حجمش کمتره میشه ادم خودشو جمع و جور کنه!اگه یه درسی خراب کنی درس بعدی جبران میکنی و....!
در ضمن خوش حال نباشین کنکور جا افتاده ادم به چیزای الکی و بدون حساب کتاب خودشو عادت بده که نشد حرف!مملکت ما از ریشه خرابه!
متاسفانه مردم هم به هرچیزی عادت کردن دیگه کاری ندارن درسته یا غلط!!!!
کنکور اصلا ملاک خوبی نیست از هر زاویه ای نگاه کنی کنکور بدرد نمیخوره فقط یه رقابت مسخرست

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> دوست عزیز یکم با منطق حرف بزن،مریض شدن شب کنکور با امتحان نهایی خیلی فرق میکنه اون کنکوره این همه درس!این همه حجم درس،این همه استرس،این همه دغدغه بخاطر قبول نشدن،این همه استرس که فقط یبار کنکور میدی و قبول نشی هیچی و.... ولی امتحان نهایی خیلی حجمش کمتره میشه ادم خودشو جمع و جور کنه!اگه یه درسی خراب کنی درس بعدی جبران میکنی و....!
> در ضمن خوش حال نباشین کنکور جا افتاده ادم به چیزای الکی و بدون حساب کتاب خودشو عادت بده که نشد حرف!مملکت ما از ریشه خرابه!
> متاسفانه مردم هم به هرچیزی عادت کردن دیگه کاری ندارن درسته یا غلط!!!!
> کنکور اصلا ملاک خوبی نیست از هر زاویه ای نگاه کنی کنکور بدرد نمیخوره فقط یه رقابت مسخرست


برادر من امتحان نهاییم بدرد نمیخوره
تقلب که فت و فراوون 
سوالاهم  در اون حد استاندارد نیس همه متونن با یکم تلاش بیس شن کلا همچی مشکل داره :Yahoo (21): |||

----------


## Farhad.7

با توجه به سخنان رییس سازمان سنجش ! بیشتر از 25 میشه !!! ولی مثلا یه دفه 50 نمیشه !!!

----------


## mahsa92

> با توجه به سخنان رییس سازمان سنجش ! بیشتر از 25 میشه !!! ولی مثلا یه دفه 50 نمیشه !!!


كجا گفته اينارو

----------


## Farhad.7

> كجا گفته اينارو


تو اخبار گفت ... میگفت رییس سازمان سنجش گفته تاثیر قطعی معدل رو ببرسی میکنیم که امسال افزایش پیدا کنه !

یکی دو روز قبل شروع انتخا رشته آزاد گفت !

----------


## mahsa92

> تو اخبار گفت ... میگفت رییس سازمان سنجش گفته تاثیر قطعی معدل رو ببرسی میکنیم که امسال افزایش پیدا کنه !
> 
> یکی دو روز قبل شروع انتخا رشته آزاد گفت !


وااي مطمعني؟
حالا بمونم يا برم امسال

----------


## Farhad.7

> وااي مطمعني؟
> حالا بمونم يا برم امسال


آره .. ولی مهم نیست که !!! فوقش میکنن 30 ... که فرقی نداره زیاد !!!

شایدم اصن تغییر ندن ؟؟؟ خیلی مگه رو حساب کتاب هستن ؟

اگه تصمیم به رفتن داری که برو !!! یا اگه موندن داری هم همینطور !!! ولی هرگز تصمیم قلبیتو بخاطر حرفای من یا کسه دیگه عوض نکن !!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> وااي مطمعني؟
> حالا بمونم يا برم امسال


آره .. ولی مهم نیست که !!! فوقش میکنن 30 ... که فرقی نداره زیاد !!!

شایدم اصن تغییر ندن ؟؟؟ خیلی مگه رو حساب کتاب هستن ؟

اگه تصمیم به رفتن داری که برو !!! یا اگه موندن داری هم همینطور !!! ولی هرگز تصمیم قلبیتو بخاطر حرفای من یا کسه دیگه عوض نکن !!!

----------


## idealist

> تو اخبار گفت ... میگفت رییس سازمان سنجش گفته تاثیر قطعی معدل رو ببرسی میکنیم که امسال افزایش پیدا کنه !
> 
> یکی دو روز قبل شروع انتخا رشته آزاد گفت !


*تو اخبار خیلی چیزا میگن  همین پارسال تو اخبار میگفت سال 94 کنکور در کار نخواهد بود و داوطلبان به وسیله سوابق تحصیلی به دانشگاه میرن   اینا یه چیزایی میشنون یه چیز الکی میگن. خیلی بعید میدونم تاثیر سولبق رو زیاد کنن. تعداد رشته محل هایی که صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی پذیرش میکنن زیاد میشه اما تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ، با توجه به اینکه فقط امتحانای سال سوم نهاییه خیلی بعیده*

----------


## pure_love

> برادر من امتحان نهاییم بدرد نمیخوره
> تقلب که فت و فراوون 
> سوالاهم  در اون حد استاندارد نیس همه متونن با یکم تلاش بیس شن کلا همچی مشکل داره|||


داداش به نظر من درستش با معدله!نظر شما و بقیه واسه همه قابل احترامه
ولی تقلبی کردن و یا استاندارد نبودن سطح امتحان بحثش جداست!دیگه اگه کامل معدل شه باید سیستم و سطح امتحان گیری هم تغییر کنه!
ولی ایران متاسفانه کامل همه جاش ایراد داره!

----------


## Farhad.7

> *تو اخبار خیلی چیزا میگن  همین پارسال تو اخبار میگفت سال 94 کنکور در کار نخواهد بود و داوطلبان به وسیله سوابق تحصیلی به دانشگاه میرن   اینا یه چیزایی میشنون یه چیز الکی میگن. خیلی بعید میدونم تاثیر سولبق رو زیاد کنن. تعداد رشته محل هایی که صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی پذیرش میکنن زیاد میشه اما تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ، با توجه به اینکه فقط امتحانای سال سوم نهاییه خیلی بعیده*


خودت که جواب دادی دیگه !!!

هیچی معلوم نیست کلا  :Yahoo (94):  !!! واقعا دنیا داره به کجا میره ؟  :Y (707):

----------


## sinae2011

بهتون قول میدم تاثیر معدل بیشتر میشه اینا الان اینجورین بزارین جواب کنکوریها بیاد باز کارگروه 4 و 5 و 6 و ...... یه چیز دیگه میگه

----------


## Alfredo

*به احتمال قوی نهایی های پیش رو بهش اضافه می کنن امسال به اندازه 10 درصد که بشه 35 درصد تاثیر..چون قرار بود اینکارو برای 93 انجام بدن ولی بی خیالش شدن..الان چندین ساله که 4 درس پیش کشوری و نهایی برگذار میشه*

----------


## Orwell

> *به احتمال قوی نهایی های پیش رو بهش اضافه می کنن امسال به اندازه 10 درصد که بشه 35 درصد تاثیر..چون قرار بود اینکارو برای 93 انجام بدن ولی بی خیالش شدن..الان چندین ساله که 4 درس پیش کشوری و نهایی برگذار میشه*


اگر این اتفاق رخ بده منی هم که 91 مدرک پیش رو گرفتم نمراتم حساب میشه ؟‌

----------


## DR Matrix

سال 87 که من مدرک پىش رو گرفتم که امتاحانم ىکى دوتاش هماهنگ بود نه کتبى و نهايي؛ واسه همين بخاطر اينکه شرايط يکي نيس بعيده تاثير بدن

----------


## Alfredo

> اگر این اتفاق رخ بده منی هم که 91 مدرک پیش رو گرفتم نمراتم حساب میشه ؟‌


*احتماله فقط.من 89 پیش رو گرفتم و نهایی بوده.برای شما هم فکر کنم بوده باشه دوست عزیز.بازم هیچی معلوم نیست و همه چی به جلسه شورا بستگی داره*

----------


## محمدرضا 95

اصن چرا الکی این تاپیک رو کشش میدین ؟/؟؟؟


سازمان سنجش از الان تا زمانیکه کنکور94 برگزار بشه 1000 بار حرفشو عوض میکنه 

اگه اینا میخواستن به قانونی عمل کنن همون سال 87 کنکور رو حذف میکردن ( بهتره یه سرچی تو گوگل بکنید میبیند که همه خبرا نوشتن آخرین کنکور سال 94 برگزار میشه ! حالا همچین چیزی شد ؟؟؟؟

اگه بخواین موفق باشین برین تلاش کنید نه اینکه اینجا مشغول باشید 

من خودم 2 ساله پیگیر این سوابق تحصیلی ام که ببینم سال 95 کنکور هست یا نه هنوز چیزی دستگیرم نشده :yahoo (4): :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Farhad.7

> *به احتمال قوی نهایی های پیش رو بهش اضافه می کنن امسال به اندازه 10 درصد که بشه 35 درصد تاثیر..چون قرار بود اینکارو برای 93 انجام بدن ولی بی خیالش شدن..الان چندین ساله که 4 درس پیش کشوری و نهایی برگذار میشه*


نه اینجوری هم نمیشه ... طبق قانون :‌باید کلیه نمرات یک سال تحصیلی نهایی (‌کشوری ) باشه تا تاثیر داده بشه...

پس بعیده که نمرات سال چهارم اضافه بشه !!!! همون سومو زیاد میکنن !

----------


## hadi r

خدا رو شكر كه تاثير معدل همون 25 درصد باقی موند اما من آخر نفهميدم كنكور 94 تاثير معدل مستقيم هستش يا نه فقط مثبت مد نظرشونه؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

همین 25% هم زیاد و ظلم، کنکوریهای 94 تا دیر نشده ( تاقبل از ابان) اعتراض کنید ، حضوری غیر حضوری به همه هم بگید اصلا دسته جمعی برید سازمان سنجش ! بخدا تهران نیستم وگرنه حتما میرفتم اعتراض میکردم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

همین 25% هم زیاد و ظلم، کنکوریهای 94 تا دیر نشده ( تاقبل از ابان) اعتراض کنید ، حضوری غیر حضوری به همه هم بگید اصلا دسته جمعی برید سازمان سنجش ! بخدا تهران نیستم وگرنه حتما میرفتم اعتراض میکردم

----------


## ehsan123dg

من که امسال کنکورمو دادم وحقم خورده شد وگر نه به جای 25000 باید رتبم میشد کم کم 15000 شد
ولی شما ها که کنکور دارید امسال یا سالای بعد نزارید حقتون خورده شه
یه کمپین اجتماعی تو فیس بوک یا کلوب و یه سایت ویا وبلاگی هم درست کنید برای اعتراض وشکایت کنید به دیوان عدالت اداری و اعتراض حضوری کنید

----------


## yedune

یه سوال:معدل با ضریبش تاثیر داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## DarusazeAyandeh

اصلا تاثیر معدل ینی چی؟من ک معدلم 85-16هس کنکور94 امیدی هس ک دارو قبول شم؟یکم توضیح بدین منتظرمااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا

----------


## fernando

خوش حالی نداره
25 درصدم خیلی
من تجربش کردم

----------


## hamid95

> اصلا تاثیر معدل ینی چی؟من ک معدلم 85-16هس کنکور94 امیدی هس ک دارو قبول شم؟یکم توضیح بدین منتظرمااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا


تاثیر معدل یعنی میان برای هر درست جداگانه یه تراز مشخص میکنن و با تراز کنکورت جمع میشه و اون میشه تراز اصلی اون درست.

بله قبول میشید ولی نیاز به تلاش مضاعف دارید.

----------


## fernando

عاقا اینا گفن معلوم نیست چه قدر
خبر قطعی نشد؟

----------

